# What gives you a boost?



## Paquito (Jan 31, 2012)

Self-esteem seems to be a recurring theme here, so let's talk about what gives your esteem a boost. It can be anything that inspires your self-esteem: seeing fat positively in the media, something that happens in your day-to-day, or nothing to do with fat at all!

So everyone, what gives you a self-esteem boost?


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Paquito said:


> Self-esteem seems to be a recurring theme here, so let's talk about what gives your esteem a boost. It can be anything that inspires your self-esteem: seeing fat positively in the media, something that happens in your day-to-day, or nothing to do with fat at all!
> 
> So everyone, what gives you a self-esteem boost?



Nothing crazy for me - but I really get a self-esteem boost when I accomplish goals I give myself. Nothing makes me feel more confident than setting bars for myself to reach, and then getting there with my own hard work.

Also when a girl tells me I am hot.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 31, 2012)

When I'm feeling really low, I seek out the friends I know I can depend on and they never fail to remind me of who I am. Some of them are right here and I'm there for them too. I've had some horribly dark moments, considering things I never would if I hadn't been so distraught, and at times they appear like pinpoints of light in the night and I'm able to get around the last bend in the tunnel and come out the other side into a sky filled with stars.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 31, 2012)

- Making people laugh gives me a huge boost.

- Finding out there is more fucked up individuals out there in the world then you. It's probably the whole reason i'm obsessed with WTF news stories. No matter how bad I may be, there is someone that is worse then me. 

- When I complete a full song (lyrics & music)

- Bacon


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 1, 2012)

A nice pair of socks, a nice tie, and just dressing well in general. It's gets the ladies moist; it gets the men hard.


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 1, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> A nice pair of socks, a nice tie, and just dressing well in general. It's gets the ladies moist; it gets the men hard.



I'm pretty hard, brah.


----------



## agouderia (Feb 1, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> Nothing crazy for me - but I really get a self-esteem boost when I accomplish goals I give myself. Nothing makes me feel more confident than setting bars for myself to reach, and then getting there with my own hard work.



This - same here.
Especially when it's something I didn't count on working out that well, so it's really a reward for my efforts.

And if somebody then even notices - that praise is honestly appreciated.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 1, 2012)

A feeling of accomplishment at work.

Talking to my family and friends and getting good advice and love.

Conquering a bill. Haha.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 1, 2012)

*Doing something for someone else and not taking credit for it....random act of kindness per se

Giving time of myself to nonprofits (AA-taking a meeting to an institution like jails/rehabs etc, where they can't get to a meeting)...doing work for wopg.org

planning a trip!!!!!*


----------



## SitiTomato (Feb 1, 2012)

Umm..knowing sites and people like this exist :blush:


----------



## Deanna (Feb 2, 2012)

Laughing - Its chemical release numbs any self-doubt.


----------



## FishCharming (Feb 2, 2012)

small compliments. little things like "you're the best lover i've ever had!" :happy:


----------



## Zowie (Feb 2, 2012)

When people honestly seem to like the work I do. Because for a brief shining moment I feel like I've made a good life-choice and don't need to switch into elevator mechanics or something to make a living. 

Also, ass compliments.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 2, 2012)

Zowie said:


> Also, ass compliments.



Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Melian (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm highly suspicious of compliments/praise from others, so none of that does anything for me at all. What really boosts my self esteem is when I win an award or get some kind of acknowledgement based solely on my work - that feels pretty damn good.

Also, little animals such as birds, squirrels, raccoons, etc make me disproportionately happy.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 2, 2012)

Melian said:


> Also, little animals such as birds, squirrels, raccoons, etc make me disproportionately happy.



Me too. My hamster avatar makes me deliriously joyful.


Also, unrelated: Bacon. And anything bacon related.


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 2, 2012)

Melian said:


> I'm highly suspicious of compliments/praise from others, so none of that does anything for me at all. What really boosts my self esteem is when I win an award or get some kind of acknowledgement based solely on my work - that feels pretty damn good.
> 
> Also, little animals such as birds, squirrels, raccoons, etc make me disproportionately happy.



You are a beautiful, clever, and intelligent person. There honestly may not be another person on earth who compares to you. When I think of my heroes, Dawkins, Hitchens, Einstein, etc, I usually place you at the forefront.


----------



## Melian (Feb 2, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> You are a beautiful, clever, and intelligent person. There honestly may not be another person on earth who compares to you. When I think of my heroes, Dawkins, Hitchens, Einstein, etc, I usually place you at the forefront.



Uh huh.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Feb 10, 2012)

This one is really edgy and out there: 

Singing in choir at church.


----------



## Mordecai (Feb 14, 2012)

Melian said:


> I'm highly suspicious of compliments/praise from others, so none of that does anything for me at all. What really boosts my self esteem is when I win an award or get some kind of acknowledgement based solely on my work - that feels pretty damn good.
> 
> Also, little animals such as birds, squirrels, raccoons, etc make me disproportionately happy.



For your endeavors in the field of curmudgeonry I present you this Does Not Suck ribbon picture atrocity! 

View attachment hideousawardribbon.JPG


----------



## Melian (Feb 14, 2012)

Mordecai said:


> For your endeavors in the field of curmudgeonry I present you this Does Not Suck ribbon picture atrocity!



Aw, thank you! I can't rep you yet....but soon!

The title might not be appropriate anymore, though. Ever since I stopped going into the lab and started writing my thesis from home, my husband has said that I've been "less of a bitch." Oh noes!


----------



## Goreki (Feb 14, 2012)

When someone I care a lot about says something completely unexpected and lovely. Most of the time in life I feel like I'm muddling along with my thumb up my arse, but when something like that happens I feel like I might just have a ue after all.

Playing songs by ear on the xylophones at work, and getting them right.

When someone likes my shitty plastic jewellery creations enough to give me money.

Hanging out with my bitches.

Realising that all the people I despise are morons, and they are so badly fucked by their own bullshit that any harm they could possible cause me is negligible in comparison.


----------



## samuraiscott (Feb 15, 2012)

When someone says a kind word to me, offers encouragement, or does something unexpectedly nice and or awesome that I didn't see coming a mile away.


----------



## Tad (Feb 15, 2012)

Melian said:


> The title might not be appropriate anymore, though. Ever since I stopped going into the lab and started writing my thesis from home, my husband has said that I've been "less of a bitch." Oh noes!



At first I felt a bit panicky at this wobble in the universe, but then I realized.... go spend a Saturday afternoon at the Eaton Centre, and I bet you could get substantially re-charged


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 15, 2012)

Someone I work with actually noticed that I changed shampoos by the smell in the office. And they complimented me on how nice it smelled. It's kind of sweet that someone noticed. :happy:

I loooove smelling good.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 15, 2012)

GOOD surprises


----------



## Anjula (Feb 18, 2012)

This may sound really lame but when I feel really bad I ususaly put on my little black dress, 5inches heels and go to the bar. The fact that I can get extremly drunk without spending a single cent makes me feel better and boost my ego as fuck


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 18, 2012)

Cuddling with my doggies gives me a boost. 

After all, they're man's best friend for a reason.


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 18, 2012)

Anjula said:


> This may sound really lame but when I feel really bad I ususaly put on my little black dress, 5inches heels and go to the bar. The fact that I can get extremly drunk without spending a single cent makes me feel better and boost my ego as fuck



I sure do love buying women drinks with no payoff.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 18, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> I sure do love buying women drinks with no payoff.


LOL The payoff is talking to a beautiful woman for a few hours. Either that or holding her hair when she pukes on your shoes.


----------



## MasterShake (Feb 19, 2012)

I've joined both a women's roller derby league (help with game setup and stat-keeping on game days), and a men's derby league (complete noob skater), mostly hoping to be a ref in the women's league next year.

Women's league had a party tonight. One of the skater's husbands is a ref in the women's league, and also plays in the men's league, and he encouraged me by saying that if a guy my size can figure out how to skate, I'll be a damn good asset for the team, which was completely unexpected to hear and I really felt good. I suppose my size being a benny in and of itself was nice to hear, but really it was just nice hearing a compliment offered completely unasked for.

The other is one of the ladies that I totally have the hots for (nice ass PLUS reads books????) was wearing short shorts and asked for a spanking, and then rated my technique as 'amazing'.


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 19, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> LOL The payoff is talking to a beautiful woman for a few hours. Either that or holding her hair when she pukes on your shoes.



Well, nothing gets me harder than puke on my shoes, so I guess it is a fair trade.


----------



## samuraiscott (Feb 23, 2012)

Someone telling me that they liked a poem I wrote.


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 24, 2012)

samuraiscott said:


> Someone telling me that they liked a poem I wrote.



I like your poem


----------



## Librarygirl (Feb 24, 2012)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Cuddling with my doggies gives me a boost.
> 
> After all, they're man's best friend for a reason.


They are SO cute!
Likewise, my cats Pixie and Misty always make me smile. Pets are always there for you and seem to know if you feel ill or unhappy. 

p.s. Glad to see another Father Ted fan on here! Father Ted always has me in hysterics. My minor claim to fame is that I went on holiday where they filmed it - and met the 'lovely horse'! LOL! Anyone else out there a fan?


----------

